# New T-shirt illustration day!



## metalvince333 (Feb 4, 2010)

Hey whatsup guys! my band just ordered our shirts and I wanted to know what you guys think about it.Were playing melodic metal with hints of folk,death and tiny bits of metalcore (tiny tiny) We ordered a 50 shirts batch and were already planning on a second one with a new illustration, we want to do a full shirt illustration on the next shirt (was supposed to be but we got fucked by the printing company...damn wordans)we like original and flashy stuff and im open to suggestions! thanks!


----------



## Fred (Feb 4, 2010)

That's a sweet shirt - would look awesome as a full-sized print!


----------



## metalvince333 (Feb 4, 2010)

Fred said:


> That's a sweet shirt - would look awesome as a full-sized print!


it was going to be but the company we were working with said it was ok and all of a sudden they got us a 9 by 13 inches picture on the t-shirt but they made us a deal for it at least and took about 80$ off the bill and with that cash well be able to get another illustration.The next batch will be full size for sure.


----------



## Gabriel (Mar 4, 2010)

a damn shame that the first print didn't work out, are you guys gonna order the second batch from the same printing company?


----------

